# I keep getting flagged down......



## DaftLad

Help. I keep getting flagged down by potential passengers who need a taxi. I just drive an old Prius. Flagging a tout. Maybe the girls like a good tout. I am confused about touts. What is a tout? Is it a pro? i am on holiday. Killing time.



DaftLad said:


> Help. I keep getting flagged down by potential passengers who need a taxi. I just drive an old Prius. Flagging a tout. Maybe the girls like a good tout. I am confused about touts. What is a tout? Is it a pro? i am on holiday. Killing time.


Good morning Touts, Happy New Year Touts. Enough about me. What has Uber done wrong now? Surely Uber have not stooped to TOUTING. Unbelievable, I love Uber.


----------

